
Naval Ravikant: Seek Wealth, Not Money or Status - yarapavan
https://startupboy.com/2019/02/28/seek-wealth/
======
yarapavan
If you like this article, you might find Naval Ravikant's other posts on
wealth also interesting.

[https://startupboy.com/category/wealth/](https://startupboy.com/category/wealth/)

------
aurenh
In this piece he goes into the status game that so many of us play and why you
should be opting for another game (wealth) instead.

